# I killed my baby



## Spud_The_Rat (Jan 28, 2018)

I fell asleep with 4 rats on my bed. Two escaped so I layed out in the front room. Couldn't find one so I moved to another spot ....... He was under me apparently I crushed him in my sleep. .... His only 15 days old I hadn't even named him. I feel awful. I killed something I was supposed to love and protect. Vno more sleeping with rats till their full grown 😭😭😭😭😭😭


----------



## XxRat LoverxX (Jan 28, 2018)

Things like this happen, and it was not your fault . I for one have recalled so many times I've hurt my rats unwillingly and it feels awful. I'm sure you would have given him a wonderful life, and he's in a better place now. Best wishes to you.


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

I'm so sorry this happened to your rat. It would probably be a better choice to not sleep with any of your rats no matter their age. Ever.


----------



## kayakai (Dec 12, 2018)

I am really sorry for your loss. It is very very difficult losing a friend, and this specific scenario I'm sure is even harder. It's good you care for your rats, and as hard as it is, the only thing you can do is learn what you can to ensure your remaining rats are as happy as possible.I agree that I would not recommend sleeping with rats. even if you are a light sleeper and likely to notice if you roll on a rat, from my experience they are very good at making their own trouble (finding cables to chew, potentially knocking stuff over, finding or making a hole to escape etc.) It is very important to put them back in the cage if you cannot monitor them. I am glad you take the time to let them out of the cage though! That is also important.One thing I do tend to do, which admittedly is partly me feeling guilty no matter how one of my rats dies, is if one of my pets die I take some time to reassess my ability to give them a good home. I make sure I have a gameplan if I am not suitable to care for them, people who can care for my rats if I cannot. I haven't made that choice yet (to find them a new home), but i think its important to consider, because unfortunately pets are not for everyone. I am not at all making a declaration of whether you are a good owner. personally though I feel this self evaluation helps me deal with the feelings, and is an important way to make sure I am being a good rat mom.


----------



## a1phanine (Mar 27, 2018)

This is very sad and concerning, you should not sleep with your rats out of the cage. Anything could happen. I hope you can learn from this.


----------



## Kwadsworth3 (Mar 11, 2020)

I’m so sorry hun! I know you probably didn’t mean to fall asleep. I had a similar thing happen when I was 13 with a squirrel baby we rescued, and I cried for days and still feel guilty at 21 for that poor baby. It’s a learning experience and the fact you gave them so much love means so much. If you feel sleepy ( I do this when my beardies or rats are out) set an alarm on your phone for when you plan on leaving the room, if you are laying down just in case. That way even if you do fall asleep, it won’t be for long and will hopefully reduce the risk a bit.


----------



## rattified-ruthie (Mar 14, 2020)

This happened to me once, too. It was 20 years ago, a tiny squirrel baby I found on a sidewalk. I let it nest in my hair against my neck while I went to sleep for the night....

Over time I began to tell myself that, if he were strong enough to make it in this world he would have had the ability to scoot out from the weight of my head. Perhaps his life in the following days would have been a miserable experience just for the burden of existing in his own frail body. Those "fit" for this world & all the rigors of its gravity will find a way to survive. If they are meant to make an extended mark here on Earth, the stars will align for their chance at survival.


----------

